# Smile For The Camera, Girl



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My girl Molly is getting up in age but still full of play. She is half pit and half lab. She looks more like a lab though. She is super sweet but at the same time a great watch dog. Don't get close to the fence with this one!
She's great with my other little dogs. Just last night she was giving my dachshund kisses on the nose.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is mine... Audrey Lynn, an 8 1/2 lb, professional cat watcher! Sits looking out on the deck all day waiting for critters to walk by.  She's a real sweetheart.

Tom


----------



## kelley350x (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is not a girl but, he is my favorite three legged dog yet...
he will smile on command as long as you dont show him a trailer tire.. lol


----------

